# Let's see those tails!



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I love tails so much. I think they're so pretty when they're really long and full, and even if they're short and stubby! 

What do your horse's tails look like?

Here's Twende's tail:










[ignore how dirty he is, I hadn't gotten to brushing yet. ^.^]


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

banjo's tail is exactly like twende's but i dont have a pic of it lol. pennellipi's is really short and thin. it not a very good pic.










and chuckys is long and thick but not as much as banjos. dont mind how thin he is, he has been sick but he is comming along well now.


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

Infusium leave in hair treatment works wonders.



100% natural


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are some pix of my darlings. I never noticed before that they all have big fat bubble butts. LOL.


Denny 15 yo QH









Dobe 7 yo Mustang










Big John 4 yo Percheron 



















Koda 7 yo Mustang


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

I know its not technically of just his tail but i love how you can see it very well.. hope its okay.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Toby got tail that is for sure. please excuse the riding pic! you can see all my fat rolls and i am leaning sideways.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Cherokee's tail just keeps growing....

















Toby and his big butt and thin tail....


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Love the picture of Toby ^


Abby's tail


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Wiski's big nub of a tail


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

It's more of a body shot but it's the most recent (from last night)...


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Heres a picture of my Sammy's tail. I had to keep it braided so he wouldn't poop on it =(.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful tails everyone!!

Here are the only two I could find. Next time I go see them I'll have to get some more. I absolutely love hunters tail. It is 3 colors so it's really cool. And Scooter has a really nice soft tail when it's all brushed out and clean.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Pictures at the Morgan Grand National. No that is not shadows that is tails.










My daughters gelding.










My mare.


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

Not the best pictures of her tail but I LOVE her tail so much!!! I think its gorgeous with all the different colors.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

My mare:











My gelding:
(It's not the fullest tail there ever was, but I love the coloring. It has white, grey, yellow, and black hairs in it.)









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3092/3121175173_b3f84cd4ec_b.jpg


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Liberty's tail looks so pretty in the sunset:










Spirit (POA) and Cody's tails. I love Spirit's because it's multi-colored and very full for an appy and Cody's is so thick.










Domino's is also multi-colored


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Another Cherokee tail picture.....


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My Arab Pony Calista









Mini stallion Chianti









Mini mare Cocoa

















My Fell gelding, Harley, has a massive tail 









My mini mare Casi and her colt from last year, Jackpot

















Mini gelding Midnight









Cocoa and her filly Sierra









Mini filly Solitaire









Mini stallion Spin

























My avatar shows off mini stallion Tucker's tail well

Mini stallion Tracker had a nice tail...








Until I put him next to my donkeys


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

My gelding, Shea, who i think has a pretty decent tail for a TB.




























The photos don't do it justice.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Having just put this on the 'butt' thread I thought I'd put it here too - forgot I had it!

This is Kira's tail, all covered in frost from about a month ago. It's been rather chilly here lately.


----------



## Finally Got One (Feb 5, 2009)

*Sonny ... Not To Shabby*

My daughter just took this a couple of weeks ago.
We have only owned him for around 4 1/2 months. 
He was being used as a camp & lesson horse before we got him (lucky he had a tail at all)
We have been using a tail bag because it drags on the ground. 
Can't wait to see it after the spring show trim!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

best i could get of my horse junior


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

CloudsMystique said:


> My mare:


OK, I am definitely going to have to make a trip to Florida and steal me a horse. She is drop dead gorgeous. ''''''''''''''''''


----------

